# Cell phone mount



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd like to mount my Android smart phone in my turbo Beetle where I can easily see it. Does anyone have a good way of doing this? My turbo Beetle was delivered without the 3 gauges on the dash, and I wonder if there is a "beanbag" mount that would let me attach the cell phone where I can see it ... in the depression in the center of the dash. This is primarily needed when I am running Pandora via Blue Tooth. I have seen various "arm" type mounts, but I see no obvious place where a velcro or suction mount can be attached without interfering with something else. 

Anyone with a solution?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

i just took out the rubber mat in that area on the dash and cut a hole to fit the stick on plastic plate for my droid mount. I put the rubber mat back and it looks pretty good. I will post up a pic or 2 later. Since it will my my DD car, I will probally fish a USB cable and audio cable up there too so they dont have to be seen


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.proclipusa.com

Thats where I got mine. Highly recommended

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

I second the proclip. I had one on my mk4 fit was integrated nicely.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

proclip, accept no substitute


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Did see this one advertised recently - www.gripgo.com


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> Did see this one advertised recently - www.gripgo.com


 I dunno best mobile mount on earth or an option with a $10 free mystery gift. That gift is awfully tempting


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> I dunno best mobile mount on earth or an option with a $10 free mystery gift. That gift is awfully tempting


 Hopefully, someone will reveal what the gift is on YouTube. I'd like to 'pull the trigger' on the 
purchase but sure would like to know what the 'mystery'gift is before I lay out the cash? Based 
on the price it should be 2/3rds as good as the item being sold, shouldn't it? I've got a feeling 
it's something that also has that special green 'stay stick' surface that will allow you to 'stick' 
something else in any location. Will have to take a sleeping pill tonight if I don't find out what 
it is by bedtime? Don't want to go through another sleepless night if I can help it.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> Hopefully, someone will reveal what the gift is on YouTube. I'd like to 'pull the trigger' on the
> purchase but sure would like to know what the 'mystery'gift is before I lay out the cash? Based
> on the price it should be 2/3rds as good as the item being sold, shouldn't it? I've got a feeling
> it's something that also has that special green 'stay stick' surface that will allow you to 'stick'
> ...


 opcorn:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> opcorn:


Two nights.......and still counting....without proper sleep. This is quite sad....... a truly
sad situation....... that I hope will be rectified soon. Tried the popcorn ' fix', as shown by
you in your last reply, but all that did was deposit the crunchy little devils all around my 
bed, adding to my sleep problems. 'The Cadenza Man' thinks the mystery gift is a box
of green 'Gummy Bear' candies which would bring back memories. Can remember finding
bits of them in between my teeth days after I ate them....and then having a hell of time
getting them out at the dentist's office. Ah! The good old days.


----------



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

*ProClip for my Beetle*

After suggestions from the group, and a bunch of searching on the net, I favor the ProClip Center Mount as it puts the phone closer to my line of sight without sticking out like a sore thumb.

Question: As I'm a little concerned about prying the trim from the dash to insert the top of the mount, I'd like a little reassurance that this will not bugger anything.

Any first hand experience with this Center Mount installation?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jackal18 said:


> After suggestions from the group, and a bunch of searching on the net, I favor the ProClip Center Mount as it puts the phone closer to my line of sight without sticking out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Question: As I'm a little concerned about prying the trim from the dash to insert the top of the mount, I'd like a little reassurance that this will not bugger anything.
> 
> Any first hand experience with this Center Mount installation?


You just have to pull the edge out a little bit to slide the mount into it. Hardly any force should be used so you shouldn't have any issue.


----------



## kleenax (Aug 1, 2012)

Pro Clip does a great job of fitting cell phone mounts to specific car models.

http://www.proclipusa.com


----------



## jackal18 (Jan 14, 2012)

*ProClip to the rescue*

I just installed a ProClip mount for my phone. What a truly elegant piece of engineering! I chose the "Center Mount" with a "Medium Universal Adjustable Holder". The latter was due to the fact that my phone has the power connection on the side. The unit fits like a dream and mounts the cell phone right above the A/C vent. No obstruction to controls or vision. This is just what I wanted. I highly recommend the ProClip mount. After this experience, I will order a similar unit for the SUV.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

jackal18 said:


> I just installed a ProClip mount for my phone. What a truly elegant piece of engineering! I chose the "Center Mount" with a "Medium Universal Adjustable Holder". The latter was due to the fact that my phone has the power connection on the side. The unit fits like a dream and mounts the cell phone right above the A/C vent. No obstruction to controls or vision. This is just what I wanted. I highly recommend the ProClip mount. After this experience, I will order a similar unit for the SUV.


:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> :thumbup:


I hope you don't come to regret your decision when that mystery gift becomes known.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> I hope you don't come to regret your decision when that mystery gift becomes known.


i've literally been unable to work, so filled with anticipation I am right now :laugh:


----------



## omgkilledkenny (Sep 15, 2011)

Angle bracket screwed into the dash and bolted to the belt clip from my otterbox.


----------



## BThis (Jan 13, 2016)

*How's the ProClip working?*

Are you still satisfied with the ProClip? I am considering ordering one, but they're expensive, and I don't see how it will be solid. What holds it in the gap between the dash and vent? Is there a mechanical clip, or adhesive?


----------



## blue rline (Mar 8, 2016)

I think it was Walmart, but I bought a 2 USB charger that has a mount. It works wonderful. Mine is a manual and the charger does not get in the way. Plus it easy to press the screen. Btw I have a large phone and it fits perfect.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Got a turbo gauge pod for the center of my dash. Added an oil pressure gauge a a schoche magnetic mount. I put a usb in the pod that runs off the head unit. I have a galaxy s5 and it works great.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

